# from Houston to Florida



## r1texas (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi,

I plan to sail my First 310 from Houston to south west Florida in november. I guess that my route will depend of the wind but my concern is more about all the rigs.
Can I follow the ship channel to avoid to cross the rigs field?
I don't have radar but AIS, so at list I'll be able to see the ships. I heard that some rigs don't have light, is that true?

Erwan.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

I wouldn't advise following the ship channel (actually called "fairways" offshore. They're only a two-mile wide rig-free area, so the rigs are still around, and you'll be dodging ships who don't really want to see a small sailboat in their "lane", and you're wasting distance. Plus you'll pass out of the rig zone (if you're heading straight to SW Fla) after the first day or two. you might as well head straight there if you have a good 5-day weather window and enough fuel and water, since there aren't really any really accessible harbors enroute til you get east of the Miss River, and those are out of your way.

Yes, some of the lights may be out on some of the smaller platforms, it's unusual for one to be completely dark but happens occasionally, so keep a careful lookout at night, but often the bright lights from the big platforms help you see the small ones, even when unlit.


----------



## r1texas (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank you for the advise. My first idea was to cross the rigs zone but when you look at the chart, it's a bit scary!!
But may be better than to be rounded by ships which go 3 or 4 times faster than us...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Also look at heading southeast out of Galveston, and then coming back up heading nor'east. You can get some fairly strong blows that time of the year in that area.

You can also head nor'east from Galveston and come into the GIWW at the Calcesuei (sp) River (brings you in around MI 146 I believe). About 6 days to New Orleans, take the canal into Bogues Sound and offshore to Pensacola. Three full days to Tampa offshore.


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

Calscieau(sp) more like 246.Been a while since been that far w.Better hope oil spill finished.I just came from Bradenton to Louisana a couple of wks.ago.Did not do new orleans no fun.marc


----------



## r1texas (Dec 4, 2009)

*crossing done*

I just come back from Florida where I left my boat after the Gulf crossing. Actually I didn't get the choice for the way to follow...I went where the wind wanted us to go...So we sailed Est/Sud-Est from Galveston till south of New Orleans, then we went south, and Est, and finally straight to Key West.
We spent 3 days in the rigs, but it's OK. They are very well lighted and it's easy to sail between them, especially with the full moon. It's a bit impressive when you look at the charts, but in reallity they are far enough from each others and with a good watch, it's not an issue.
Even if we did it with the wind in nose almost all the way, it's a good experience and very beautiful!!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

r1texas said:


> I just come back from Florida where I left my boat after the Gulf crossing. Actually I didn't get the choice for the way to follow...I went where the wind wanted us to go...So we sailed Est/Sud-Est from Galveston till south of New Orleans, then we went south, and Est, and finally straight to Key West.
> We spent 3 days in the rigs, but it's OK. They are very well lighted and it's easy to sail between them, especially with the full moon. It's a bit impressive when you look at the charts, but in reallity they are far enough from each others and with a good watch, it's not an issue.
> Even if we did it with the wind in nose almost all the way, it's a good experience and very beautiful!!


Do you happen to have a GPS track of your trip? I'd be very interested to see what route you ended up taking.

We get these kinds of questions around here a lot and it would be really cool to have a "gallery" of routes that people have taken between various ports - to go with their trip reports.

If you have a GPS track and can output it - let me know. I can take it and map it over a Google map and post it here.


----------



## r1texas (Dec 4, 2009)

*GPS track*

Yes, I have the .gpx file of our trip. I enclosed it, I hope it will work.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

r1texas said:


> Yes, I have the .gpx file of our trip. I enclosed it, I hope it will work.


Gpx will work fine...but I don't see it attached to the post. Can you send me a private message with it attached?


----------



## sailguy40 (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats on completing that trip. I would like to see that route too and how long it took you. I am one who asked about a trip similar a while back but I was referring to New Orleans to Key West.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

r1 is sending me the gpx track via email. I'll map it and start a passages gallery.

He's also got a Google Earth pic with the track that he sent me via pm. Ask him nice and I'll bet he'll post it.

Thanks r1 - this is going to be cool.


----------



## r1texas (Dec 4, 2009)

I sent the .gpx file to Smackdaddy, I guess he's going to post it. Otherwise, you can use this link: Gulf og Mexico crossing - trip - Everytrail

It took us almost 8 days with the wind always in the nose, except the last night...so our speed average is only 4.5 knots...we had to motor 2.5 days. We got no wind to 25 knots and max sea around 6 to 8 feet. The sunsets and sunrises are so beautiful, we got twice dolphins playing with us, we catched a Mahi-Mahi, and we had fun!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

r1 - got the gpx file. And thanks for turning me on to Everytrail! That app is extremely cool!

Let me try a couple of things with it and see if I can embed a version here.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

r1 - I imported your map and was able to link it back here in a new thread I started that we can use as a gallery for trips.

If you want, link your version of the map into that thread with a brief write-up. And if you've got pics, etc. you can add to your EveryTrail version of the trip, do it and let people know.

Thanks for helping out on this. It's great info to have for us newbs.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

r1texas said:


> We spent 3 days in the rigs, but it's OK. They are very well lighted and it's easy to sail between them, especially with the full moon. It's a bit impressive when you look at the charts, but in reallity they are far enough from each others and with a good watch, it's not an issue.


It's good to know there are not unlit rigs on the upper coast. BEWARE if sailing down the Texas coast. There ARE unlit rigs (Matagorda area) for sure. Yes, I have seen them on the Harvest Moon Regatta. Not Cool! 

Thanks for sharing your trip r1texas. Where do you keep your boat when it's in Texas? If it's close to Kemah, drop by sometime. Beers on me.

Ralph


----------



## r1texas (Dec 4, 2009)

RTB said:


> It's good to know there are not unlit rigs on the upper coast. BEWARE if sailing down the Texas coast.  There ARE unlit rigs (Matagorda area) for sure. Yes, I have seen them on the Harvest Moon Regatta. Not Cool!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your trip r1texas. Where do you keep your boat when it's in Texas? If it's close to Kemah, drop by sometime. Beers on me.
> 
> Ralph


I kept my boat at Watergate Marina...but now she's at Key Largo...and her next step will be to go to France...so she left Texas coast forever...thank you for the beer...


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Rats! My loss then. I am at Watergate. Go figure...
When do you sail for France? March/April? 

Ralph


----------



## r1texas (Dec 4, 2009)

RTB said:


> Rats! My loss then. I am at Watergate. Go figure...
> When do you sail for France? March/April?
> 
> Ralph


I was on the same pier that Ronny, just across from his boat...I guess I met you.
My trip to France will happen probably around may/june 2013...waiting that I'll cruise the Keys and may be the Bahamas...


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Perhaps we did meet as you say. I have a case of Dr. Pepper to give to Ronnie on my boat. He likes it with the rum! We often hang out at the end of the dock, drinking a few, and enjoying the sunsets. Sorry you are gone, but I think the water is much nicer where you are! 

Cheers,
Ralph


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

RTB said:


> It's good to know there are not unlit rigs on the upper coast. BEWARE if sailing down the Texas coast. There ARE unlit rigs (Matagorda area) for sure. Yes, I have seen them on the Harvest Moon Regatta. Not Cool!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your trip r1texas. Where do you keep your boat when it's in Texas? If it's close to Kemah, drop by sometime. Beers on me.
> 
> Ralph


Yes, those unlit rigs are scary. When I moved my boat from Kemah to Port Aransas, we passed through that area. There were some rigs that showed on the chart plotter and the radar but we could not see them in the dark. On our trip, I was much happier when the moon came up and we had a better chance at seeing them. It was also strange passing the rigs with no lights but just a whistle. You could hear but not see them,


----------

